# Experience the Life of a Victorian-Era Lighthouse Keeper



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is seeking volunteers to spend a week or two between March 4 and Dec. 23 acting as lighthouse keepers for the Tawas Point Lighthouse during the 2012 Lighthouse Keeper season. The lighthouse is located on the grounds of Tawas Point State Park along the shores of Lake Huron in East Tawas.

More...


----------

